# wolf area



## hunter11 (Sep 7, 2011)

I need to know which parts of the utah do the wolf live to recognition them from coyote.Is there any map to show wolf ranges?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You should not have any problem telling the difference between a wolf and a coyote.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are no wolves in Utah.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe it is pronounced "woofes".


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I've heard reports of them being spotted by ranchers as far down as coalville, and if you know what a coyote looks like you will be able to tell the difference between wolf and coyote if you ever spot a wolf. They are ALOT larger and have different colors.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

just look at some of the pictures of people who have got their wolves up in idaho hunting...they are massive beasts.
coyotes are like puppy dogs compared to a wolf...


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

How old are you Hunter11 (I just have to ask). From the way you compose your sentences I get the impression you are a kid. If you are a kid, I admire you having the guts to get on here and ask questions. It shows you have an interest. Keep asking, keep reading, keep the sport alive!

Just an FYI.. woofes are very large. It's hard to mistake them for coyotes. If you want to see one try the north slope of the uintas and be very patient. chances are you will not see one for a very long time.


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

A story the other day in the _Salt Lake Tribune_ quotes DWR director Jim Karpowitz: "There are wolves in Utah now." Seriously, he was quoted as saying that, so I guess it's official: http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/politics/5 ... f.html.csp. It's also an interesting story about the possible introduction of Mexican wolves into southern Utah that's being considered by the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service.

As for telling the difference between coyotes and wolves, sometimes it's not quite as simple as some claim. Large coyotes in the winter, with their cold-weather coats, have tricked a good many people into thinking they've seen a wolf. They sometimes do a good wolf imitation for those not familiar with the size and other differences. A bigger problem in identification are all the wolf-large dog crosses that people have. These animals can sometimes be easily mistaken for wolves. I remember two or three years ago when a supposed wolf was killed on a roadway somewhere in northern Utah (can't remember where). But it took hauling the supposed wolf carcass into Salt Lake to have it positively identified as a wolf-dog cross (likely somebody's pet) by the DWR.

As far as where they're living in the state, I don't think there are any established packs yet, but there are several instances of definite proof of wolves wandering through the state or even hanging around or being killed, along with plenty of other reputable sightings. For now, they're most likely confined to the Wasatch and Uinta ranges, and surrounding backcountry areas.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Even a large coyote with a good winter coat does not look like a wolf. If you get a 35 lb coyote in Utah you have a large one. Most will run 25 lbs or less. That is a big difference compared to a wolf. The mexican wolf looks more like a coyote than the gray wolf does. They wont need to introduce the mexican wolf, they already have in New Mexico and Arizona. They are on their way here, if not here already.


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Even a large coyote with a good winter coat does not look like a wolf.


And a mule deer doesn't look much like an elk, but I'll bet two thirds of the people in the state would be hard pressed to tell the difference.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Loke said:


> There are no wolves in Utah.


therefore shoot anything that resembles a coyote, even if it appears to be extremely large :O•-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> I believe it is pronounced "woofes".


You are correct. And the latin term is _woofalonius lupus_. Just in case you wanted to know :lol:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is an Idaho Woofe 
[attachment=0:2wuxh0c3]IMG_1082.jpg[/attachment:2wuxh0c3]


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

HunterGeek said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > Even a large coyote with a good winter coat does not look like a wolf.
> ...


I hope you aren't talking about hunters and ranchers.....I got 100% on my hunters safety test! :^8^:

The heart of the issue is that because they look so much alike the Grey may automatically be protected if the Mexican is protected and even if not hunters and ranchers may have a hard time telling the difference when dealing with wolves. That would certainly lead to some major conflicts.


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

HunterGeek said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > Even a large coyote with a good winter coat does not look like a wolf.
> ...


I had a client ask me one time, at what age a deer turns into an elk.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

bowgy said:


> Here is an Idaho Woofe
> [attachment=0:u1xd11bf]IMG_1082.jpg[/attachment:u1xd11bf]


HOLY CRAP that one is just huge when you hold it like that!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HunterGeek said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > Even a large coyote with a good winter coat does not look like a wolf.
> ...


Not gonna lie... that made me laugh, as did the guy who posted about a client asking when deer turn into elk. Seriously? :lol:


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

serious, I wish I could have though of something clever to answer that with.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> HunterGeek said:
> 
> 
> > reb8600 said:
> ...


Bingo! That "clause" in the re-introduction plan is a huge thorn to be wary of and eliminate. It will indeed lead to some major issues and problems well beyond conflicts.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Loke said:


> There are no wolves in Utah.


Now that post should be listed in the Humor section. Thats pretty funny.


----------

